# Giant squid photographed in wild



## Brian G Turner (Sep 28, 2005)

Here's an interesting story.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/4288772.stm



> A live, adult giant squid has been caught on camera in the wild for the very first time.  Japanese researchers took pictures of the elusive creature hunting 900m down, enveloping its prey by coiling its tentacles into a ball.
> 
> The images show giant squid, known as Architeuthis, are more vigorous hunters than has been supposed.
> 
> The images, captured in the Pacific Ocean, appear in the journal Proceedings of the Royal Society B.



Poor squid, though!


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you Brian for finding such an interesting article.  I knew there were giant squid but never realised they were that large.  I hope they don't start 'fishing' them to extinction.


----------



## Salazar (Sep 29, 2005)

This is all we need   Another animal being hunted! Its a Giant Squid and they find one and start hunting them! What's with humanity


----------



## Cricket (Sep 29, 2005)

Another reason I do not swim in the ocean. Then again, not that it is safer to swim in the lake by our farm. The alligators come out of the swamp in summer and eat all the dogs.


----------



## polymorphikos (Sep 29, 2005)

One of my life dreams has always been to hunt and capture an architeuthus. However, this is almost as good. Now we just need video.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 29, 2005)

I feel sorry for the poor thing losing it's tentacle - according to the report, it struggled for over 4 hours to free itself.

But...there's an important message at the end of the article, warning that deep sea fishing is destroying the squid breeding grounds.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 29, 2005)

BTw, I've been planning to post this for a while, kept gorgetting. Poly, Brian and other fans of our tentacled undersea friends might want to experience the majesty that is St. Architeuthis!


----------



## polymorphikos (Sep 29, 2005)

I bow before our new cephalopodan shepherd.


----------

